# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Нам 10 лет!

## Д.Срибный

Как быстро летит время... нашему сайту уже 10 лет!

Поздравляю всех причастных к его созданию и всех читателей нашего сайта с этим событием!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

С первой замечательной круглой датой!
*Здоровья и процветания сайту и его создателям!*

----------


## Stefko

Поздравляю с юбилеем! Создателям и активу-огромное спасибо за труд и наилучшие пожелания: здoровя, добра и чистого неба !

----------


## Steel_Major

и спасибо, что вы есть, мужики.

----------


## Юрий

Поздравляю с 10-летним юбилеем! Спасибо за Вашу работу! Отлично, что есть этот сайт!

----------


## andrew_78

С наилучшими пожеланиями к юбилярам!
Успехов и процветания!

----------

